# My real mouse



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Yesterday I collected my _real_ mousie off Cait, thank you!

He's still settling in, but here's a couple of little photos from last night. 




























You may notice he's sitting on my fake green mouse. When he first noticed it, he dived onto its bum and started pulling the 'fur' and nipping the eyeballs - he's since decided it makes a great item to sleep on. :lol:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

second photo=cutest picture of all time


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

What a handsome fella, he's super!!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Just like a bloke, has to fall asleep after all the excitement  Glad he's settled in ok and it was nice to meet you and find out more about showing gerbils.


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes I'm sorry for wombling on :lol: I enjoyed it though! Very interesting conversation we had, thanks!

I'm glad you guys like his photos, he's having a cuddle inside my jumper at the moment to get him used to my scent and I've snapped a couple more, hopefully some of them will come out ok.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like his lines in the second photo!


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's some of the photos from earlier..




























Eaaaaars!









He was snuggled up prior to this photo.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww!!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

:mrgreen:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very, very cute photos. He looks like quite the little rascal.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my I adore him!! Can I borrow him for my girls? hehe

W xx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I do have more Willow


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> I do have more Willow


Do you still have satin in your cream lines Cait? Oh and my first rumpwhite litter was born tonight! hehe

W xx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep, normal and satin though not many satins atm.


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh Cait, I found a vid of my old mousie Rodney, I told you about his cute head tilting when he had his cheeks rubbed ....

http://s988.photobucket.com/albums/af8/whitmoregirl7/Rodney/?action=view&current=rodders.flv

Do ignore the background music, I had bambi 2 on  Thought you might like to see though!

Willow, you wouldn't regret a black eyed cream or two!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww Rodney looks very very sweet.

And I definately wouldn't mind Creams, especially in satin! hehee PM'ed you Cait!

W xx


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Lookit those EARS !!! 

Congrats - that's one handsome mouse !


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I've had him a week and I still haven't decided on a name. I'm so fickle!

Anyway, last night I gave him a new toy that I'd made. He absolutely loooved it, pinged about the tank and made it into his new bed. 








Less than 12 hours later, he had torn it a new one and snapped a hanging strap. :lol: His tank look like it had been snowed in by the filling! So I've stitched it back up, hopefully the little devil has had his mad moment and won't tear it again.

Here he is all smug from his overnight mayhem. You can see the rip he did in the back.

















Oh Cait, I noticed earlier in the week that he has some (what I can only describe as) maybe thinner fur on a small circular patch on his belly, and a couple of small lines on his rump. They're pretty hard to photograph, you can sort of see the ones on his rump here:









Just wondering if you know what they could be?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It sounds like moult but if you want me to take a look at him I can. As you know I sprayed him before he went as a preventative so he shouldn't have anything nasty. The only other thing it might be if not moult is ringworm - do you have cats/dogs? Either way this is pretty easy to treat with tea tree oil mixed with water and sprayed on once a day for a week or two (I can give you some if that's what it is).


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

No I don't have any cats or dogs, I'm not too worried about it as it doesn't seem to be worsening or spreading, but I'll keep an eye on it and nip to the vets if it changes. Thank you!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You won't need the vet - honestly if it isn't moult I can give you some of the spray I use and it'll soon be gone


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Okiedokes :lol: Well I'll see if it goes or worsens and get back to you!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cutie!!!


----------

